# Foul Smell



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmm.. Tomorrow is Thanksgivings. Family/Friends are coming over and my living room smell a little foul. It's coming from my tank in the living room. Just wondering what ways do you guys deal with this?

I can go out and buy Febreeze air can spray like I've been doing but that only last a few days.
Just something that came up my mind after not being home for 2 days and arriving back in town. Open my house door and find a foul smell.

Just want to hear what you're guy's thoughts are. Water parameters are top knotch. Only thing is my temp raised a little while I'm out due to the fact that I closed the windows while I was out of town. Tank's temp is about 84 degrees when I got home, that might have summed up the foul smell due to high water.

Setup in living room:
160 gallon
FX5 filter
400watts hydor heater
2 Aquaclear 110 hang on filters


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

lower temp to reduce moisture in the room, add some carbon in you HOB filters. and use whatever air freshener you have laying around. i like oil based scented candles, they last pretty long if you buy the refills.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Agreed...

Run carbon, and that will help

You can also do a larger water change just prior to everyone coming over, and that will kill the smell.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Run carbon, and that will help
> 
> You can also do a larger water change just prior to everyone coming over, and that will kill the smell.


Thanks for the help! I'll get some carbon for my hob filters, i think they are used up now after 4 months. That might have caused the foul odor. Thanks again!!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Ideally, carbon should be changed every month or two...depending on how much waste that is produced. With a P tank, if you decide to run carbon in it, i would suggest changing it out every 2 weeks. And to get rid of the smell before dinner time tonight, open the windows and let some fresh air blow in, put in a VERY GENEROUS serving of carbon into your filters, and lastly, spray the febreeze. you should be fine by tonight.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Your lfs should sell those aqua clear hob media carbon for about $6 each. thats how much it cost at my lfs. Also use a plug in airfreshener since thats what works for me. good luck.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

A foul smell is part of a bigger problem. It means that you have food rotting somewhere in your system. A healthy tank should have a SLIGHT odor like damp soil.


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

""A foul smell is part of a bigger problem. It means that you have food rotting somewhere in your system. A healthy tank should have a SLIGHT odor like damp soil.""

That's what I thought too. I have 2 50 gallons in one room and there is not a hint of odor from them at all, perhaps when you have time move around some of the decor in your tank? I will find shrimp tails ect under the driftwood alot of the time

'


----------

